# When to put outside?



## bagpiperjosh (Mar 26, 2013)

I just got 17 plymoth rocks a week ago and i'm wondering how old they should be when i stick them outside? im in central pa, and its still getting cold at night. they dont want to be anywhere near the heatlamp i have in there and its already more than 2 ft from the ground


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I am also in PA (central south kinda) if they r completely feathered and they have a coop to go in at night I don't think it will be a problem. How old r they now?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Fully feathered and chubby are my only requirements before becoming "adults" to go in the coop.


----------



## bagpiperjosh (Mar 26, 2013)

Amysaviary said:


> I am also in PA (central south kinda) if they r completely feathered and they have a coop to go in at night I don't think it will be a problem. How old r they now?


 2 weeks old. i know its too early now, but i was just wondering for future refrence. what part of PA re you in?


----------



## momof2birds (Apr 18, 2013)

I assume your flock is now spending time outside  Had to say I love seeing a Dr. Who fan!


----------



## bagpiperjosh (Mar 26, 2013)

momof2birds said:


> I assume your flock is now spending time outside  Had to say I love seeing a Dr. Who fan!


 Doctor Who really is an awesome show. 
but no, not outside yet. they are in a spare bedroom upstairs. i really dont want to lug 17 chickens up and down a flight of stairs more than once,lol


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

bagpiperjosh said:


> 2 weeks old. i know its too early now, but i was just wondering for future refrence. what part of PA re you in?


I am in Chambersburg Pa. Where r u located? I would wait till the r fully feathers probably about 4-5 weeks of age and then I think u will be fine.


----------



## grandma5 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine are 6 and 7 weeks and fully feathered. They will be going outside next weekend. I turned off their heat lamp last week and started leaving them in the dark (at night) a couple days after that. Then a couple days ago, I started leaving the door open to their room to get them used to the chilly air from the basement. They're doing well, so I think they will be ready. They would go out this weekend if the coop was done!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine have been out in the coop since they were 4 and 5 weeks old. But I left the brooder light in the coop for them if they need it. Now at almost 7 and 8 weeks old I only turn the light on when the weather is like today (and this weekend) in the 40-50s and rain rain rain! I found a small pile of them under the light in the middle of the day today so they do need it. I think another 2 weeks I will take the light out completely.


----------

